# How to keep Cast Iron Grates looking good?



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, it has been awhile since I last read and posted on CT.. 8/3/10 If you want to get to my subject go to bottom of post...

In no particular order...

►Since that time I have bought a new house and moved (new to us, a foreclosure). Still about 30% of stuff in boxes. Yes we got a deal about 17% below market, and it was move in ready. Paid cash and closed escrow in 7 days.

►My oldest son got married, last weekend, great wedding, I cooked the rehearsal dinner for 35. I had to simplify the menu a bit due to part of my kitchen is still in boxes. But still turned out great according to many. Big hits were my cilantro/lemon shrimp & BBQ Smoked Ribs. My Grilled Chicken with Tropical BBQ sauce was pretty damn good too, when first finished but the meat had to sit about 30 minutes waiting for ribs and shrimp to finish, so lost a little moisture.

► My computer took a dump and I bought a new desktop PC, FAST Intel I5-650 3.2 ghz, 8 gig ram, 1 T HD, plus all the other normal stuff except no monitor (had 21") for $534 made by ASUS.

► After being on DSL (was an original Beta Tester for the Local Phone Co testing first Dial-up then later DSL), I had to switch to Cable for Internet/TV/Phone. I think I'm saving about $50 a month.

OK main issue...

► I bought new gas range with nice cast iron grates. I have two questions:

1. *How do I keep my nice looking cast iron grates looking great? Do I season them like a cast iron pan?*

2. My posts and pans work great on electric ranges, but seem to be real slow in heating on gas.

What kind of pot/pan works best with gas? I am a bang for buck guy, never paying for top line, always looking for the middle price that works like the top line.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your new home, Dude.

_*Grates:*_

Put a couple or three plastic bags together, large enough to hold the grates, and tough enough not to tear, and fill with regular ammonia. Squeeze out the air so the grates are soaking, seal the bags, and let the grates soak overnight. The next morning empty the ammonia into the sink and you should be able to clean the grates with a soft brush, scotch brite, or scrubber sponge.

_*Burner Speed:*_

All pots and pans should work well on gas. Most gas stoves aren't as fast to preheat as electrics, but it shouldn't be _that_ slow. On the other hand, it is a great deal more responsive. There may be a problem with your valves or burners and you may need to have your stove adjusted.

BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I love my iron grated stove.  They're not super difficult to clean but they are heavy which makes it tricky since I'm a wimp.  I don't treat them like cast iron pans because I don't eat off them.  Chemicals are good.  I put mine in the sink and spray them with degreaser.  I leave them there for about 15 minutes and then I clean them with Barkeepers Friend Stovetop cleaner.  It has a lemony acid in it that cuts right through.  They come out squeaky clean.


----------

